# PR Processing Time



## lap1900 (Feb 15, 2016)

Has anyone applied for Permanent Residence under Critical Skill Category and got finalized. Just want to find out how long it took. I applied mine in August 2015 but to date I haven't received anything.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

lap1900 said:


> Has anyone applied for Permanent Residence under Critical Skill Category and got finalized. Just want to find out how long it took. I applied mine in August 2015 but to date I haven't received anything.


Hi

Applied June 2015, received March 2016.ID out 2 months later.

All the best.


----------

